# why does only one of my nails peel?



## charlieRabbit (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Guys

wondered if any ones knows of a magic potion that will fix my nail.

All my nails grow well and i keep them at a max of 5mm long except for 1.

one of my nails peels constantly as soon as it grows to show the white bit at the end it peels and i have to cut it back.

Any and all suggestions welcome and i'll try to let you know what i've tried so far.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 8, 2012)

Sally Hansen and China Glaze have easy to find products for this Sally Hansen Miracle Cure for Severe Problem Nails or something more specific like CG Calcium Gel Fortifier. Most beauty sections in drugstores, Walmart, Target or even online at amazon will have these products. I have found that Sally Hansen treatments have always been good on mine personally.


----------



## charlieRabbit (Nov 8, 2012)

i've tried 2 bottles of sally hansen specifically for peeling nails to no avail.


----------



## SalJ (Nov 9, 2012)

Regular manicures help!  If you want to do it at home, just use a very fine buffer to gently buff off the peel and keep them short, like you are already doing.  Make sure you're filing your nails with a file that is gentle enough for natural nails (240 grit or a higher number, don't go for a lower grit than 240 as it is too harsh for natural nails). 

If you're not already, you should try using a good quality cuticle oil twice a day - this should help get the nails in better condition, but you need to be fairly religious about it. I'd recommend CND's Solar Oil if you have a CND Pro somewhere near you, or if you want something you can buy from Sally's etc, China Glaze's Orange Cuticle oil is lovely.

oh and when you're taking off any nail polish, make sure you're using acetone free remover.


----------



## Sandi (Nov 17, 2012)

Did you smash that nail at one time? The thumb nail on my right hand got closed in the very heavy door of a very old safe at work several years ago. Now I have 'waves' that appear horizontally across the nail and one bad vertical ridge as it grows out. I have been able to gradually grow it out to just past the tip of my thumb, but I doubt it will ever really match the rest of my nails (which aren't really long but are longer than that). The things that helped are always either buffing very carefully if I catch peeling right away, or just filing it down rather than letting it get worse. I always have some kind of coating on my nails, even if it's just Nail-Aid clear liquid bandage on the thumb and base coat on all 10. I think that helps the most.


----------



## charlieRabbit (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi Sandie This is exactly what happens to my nail, I can't recall hurting it but I've had this issue for as long as I can remember, and it is on the longer finger on my left hand so since im left handed it is quite possible that I've hurt it in the past. So I'll have to live with it, it seems but at least I know why its only happening to one finger. im also quite excited today as I had gell overlays done a week ago and I finally have a white tip! Its only about 1.5mm compared to the 2-3mm of my other nails but its something.


----------



## Sandi (Nov 17, 2012)

The gels should help a lot. The one thing I forgot to say is never, ever peel your polish off (or the gels). It helped a lot when I quit doing that.


----------



## carled (Jul 25, 2013)

Gel polish is wonderfully durable but at a big price.  Each time you remove gel polish you will "soak" it off in acetone remover.  This is extremely drying and over the course of time, your nails will become very dry.  My nails actually shredded this past winter and I am still paying a price.  And, of course, never peel polish, acrylic, or gels off your nail bed.  It lifts a layer of your own natural nail in the process.


----------



## carled (Jul 25, 2013)

Gel polish is wonderfully durable but at a big price.  Each time you remove gel polish you will "soak" it off in acetone remover.  This is extremely drying and over the course of time, your nails will become very dry.  My nails actually shredded this past winter and I am still paying a price.  And, of course, never peel polish, acrylic, or gels off your nail bed.  It lifts a layer of your own natural nail in the process.


----------

